# Collets R8 by 64th's anyone else but Hardinge?



## Contract_Pilot (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking for a place to get collets in R8 in 64th's only source I can find is Hardinge?


----------



## george wilson (Jan 23, 2014)

I have only ever found them in 1/16" ths. End mills do not come with shanks in 64ths. Are you planning to hold material in them?


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Jan 23, 2014)

george wilson said:


> I have only ever found them in 1/16" ths. End mills do not come with shanks in 64ths. Are you planning to hold material in them?




Yes, Drill Rod...


----------



## brasssmanget (Jan 23, 2014)

I often use my collets for drilling and use an under size drill in the closest collet I have [by 16ths"]. Not comfortable sometimes with the compression needed to tighten up on smaller drill size, so I can see where divisions of 64ths in collets would come in handy for that purpose.......I can't say I've seen many sets in that set up though.....


----------



## Ray C (Jan 24, 2014)

Shars (www.shars.com) has full sets in 1/64ths...  I have a full set.  When I ordered them, about 2-3 were on back order and I completely forgot about them for almost a year.  I place orders there every couple months and one day, the fellow saw the items on backorder on his computer screen.  They were in stock and were delivered along with the recent order.

Anyhow, they are fine quality and I have no complaints at all.  I've used virtually all of them over the years and I've measured runout on  quite a few.  I would say they run between dead-on and +/- 0.0005.   Do yourself a big favor and order a couple of the appropriate sized 5C holder racks.  They've got a few models with different numbers of holes.

Ray





Contract_Pilot said:


> Looking for a place to get collets in R8 in 64th's only source I can find is Hardinge?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 24, 2014)

I never knew R8 collets came in 64ths. I checked out Shars & they don't list 64ths in R8, their site only lists 16th & 32nds.

Ever though about a collet system like ER? They're easy to find in 64ths. Aside from ER I also have a set of DA200s in 64ths that I use for small stuff (3/8" max)


----------



## Ray C (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys, I am so sorry... I apologize... I misread, had a brain lapse, whatever....  I was thinking 5C collet and not R8...


Ray




darkzero said:


> I never knew R8 collets came in 64ths. I checked out Shars & they don't list 64ths in R8, their site only lists 16th & 32nds.
> 
> Ever though about a collet system like ER? They're easy to find in 64ths. Aside from ER I also have a set of DA200s in 64ths that I use for small stuff (3/8" max)


----------

